# Habano Question, Excuse my Ignorance



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, if this is a stupid question, than please excuse my ignorance. Keep in mind I do not normally smoke Habanos nor do I know too much about them. I have 3 in the Humi but have yet to smoke them(figured I would let them lay down for a little while). I recently smoked a Esplendido which was gifted to me from a buddy but other than that one stick, my last Cuban was years prior before I had much of a palatte. I know a lot of people prefer Habanos over NCs. The Esplendido was a nice smooth smoke, but I have had some NCs which I feel were better. Maybe it's because it was still green. Again, I am no Habano expert. I am just trying to grasp what it is that makes people prefer and smoke mainly Habanos over NC's. It seems that most Cuban cigars although branded different come from the same manufacturer, that being Cuba Tabac. Doesn't most of the tabacco used in Cuba essentially come from pretty much the same farms? Is each brand just fermented different to give you a variety of tastes or do all the brands essentially taste similiar depending on size. I just feel like you would get more variety of tastes from NC's, being the tabacco is coming from different countries, different blends, shade wrappers etc. Am I totally off base on this assumption? Please feel free to educate me on this subject. Again if this seems like a ridiculous question than please excuse my ignorance and lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think you're that far off here. The tobacco mostly comes from a specific region in Cuba. The variations are due to variations in blend, part of the leaf used, etc.

i think you are probably correct in your assumption that you could get greater variety from the wide range of tobaccos available outside cuba. I'll just speak for myself here: cuban tobacco tastes better to me. It's really just that simple. Once i discovered that I liked most cuban cigars better than any non-cuban cigars, I shifted to smoking mostly cubans. It's not that they're better, just that I liek them better.

Having said that, though, do not underestimate the degree of variation bleding can have. There is a wide range of flavor profiles within the habanos world. 

That answer your question?

PS - just because it is an obvious possibility (the esplendido is probably the most faked cigar in the world) - how certain are you that the cohbia you smoked is genuine?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think your question is ridiculous or off base; I think you're on spot with your description... True, NC's offer much wider variety of tobaccos to blend and Cubans being all of the same tobacco. 

It's the Cuban tobacco itself which is special and hard to replicate, like the first growth of Lafite vine. Smokers, especially older ones, have strong preferences in what kind of smoke they like. If it's White Owl, then that's what they like, same for a the Cuban smokers. There's plenty of NC's that are unique and entertaining smokes. Same can be said for the short filler/ long filler arguments too. I find most NC's to be bland, but not all for sure.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I do not believe the Esplendido to be a fake, but anything is possible. The band was dead on and the construction looked authentic from the pics I have seen online. I have another in the humi. I will post pics of it later this evening for others to see and give their feedback. Thanks for your explantions so far.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

great question. I am looking forward to reading more about this on here.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Even in my short time smoking Cubans, I've found that they tend to have a richer and smoother flavor than most nonCubans. Further, I've been smoking Cubans to the nub, because they have had no bitterness or harsh ashy taste that I've experienced with some of the better nonCubans. I agree that it is confusing why the range of blending available to nonCuban producers doesn't yield an experience on par with most Cubans.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Cubans being all of the same tobacco.


This is not true, Cuban tobacco is grown in "Vegas." These are different regions throughout Cuba that grow tobacco, to get a better understanding of this, follow the link. Pay close attention to what WayneN says about Cuban tobacco....I know some of you won't know him, but he is a very well respected member, and knows his cigars.

Plantations and cigar brands

Would like to add that it is a long thread, but if you take the time to read it, you'll know a lot more about Cuban cigars, and have a better understanding of how they are roled, bunched, tested, distributed, and sorted. I would recommend everyone read it, but I know a lot of you won't because it is so lengthy.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

coppertop said:


> This is not true, Cuban tobacco is grown in "Vegas." These are different regions throughout Cuba that grow tobacco, to get a better understanding of this, follow the link. Pay close attention to what WayneN says about Cuban tobacco....I know some of you won't know him, but he is a very well respected member, and knows his cigars.
> 
> Plantations and cigar brands


That was a very interesting discussion. Thanks for the link CT.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> That was a very interesting discussion. Thanks for the link CT.


Hey you are welcome Raney...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

coppertop said:


> This is not true, Cuban tobacco is grown in "Vegas."


I should've have said all the tobacco is from the same island, of course there's different regions, but all of the tobacco is from Cuba, where as DR's may usually have wrappers and/or fillers from different countries or continents.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> I should've have said all the tobacco is from the same island, of course there's different regions, but all of the tobacco is from Cuba, where as DR's may usually have wrappers and/or fillers from different countries or continents.


Just making sure that was clear to other members. Also didn't know if you knew about the different regions and how each region affects the tobacco.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

a very lagit. question, but personally i have yet to smoke any two isom's that taste the same, alot have very similar characteristics, but all are different to themselves. just like all of litto gomez's cigars taste different, even tho they're all grown in the same fields, mostly. a very good question.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Here are the pics of the Esplendido I said I would post.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

One More!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Truth is, Cuban tobacco is like natural crack, Truth is, all Cuban cigars taste the same the way all Nicaraguan puros taste the same, or all Dominican puros taste the same. Many plantations are still used in specific blends as they were a hundred years ago. But yes, the restrictive nature of the government and the nature in which they conduct their business means that tobacco is tobacco to them in alot of cases. stuff it, wrap it, box it.
Truth is, when you are confident beyond any doubt that you are smoking a cuban cigar you will quickly adapt to it's unbelievably rich yet smooth tangy twang and you will desire it, and when you are about to get it you will salivate. And while it is nature's crack, it is not an addictive problem. However, you are addicted and you tend to shun flavors that aren't that, and by that time, you will have answered your own question today. Oh, they do taste better, their are different tastes and tendencies, and now I know why people buy exclusively this....and what the hell is that metallic flavor in my Perdomo.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

And by the way, that band is consistent with fake Cohibas. If you look at the genuine article you will see that there is much less space between the letters in Cohiba and that up to now, great care has been taken to have a full 3 rows of squares above the line. While the cigar looks delicious, I think it is yet another high quality fake on the street.....mafia.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> And by the way, that band is consistent with fake Cohibas. If you look at the genuine article you will see that there is much less space between the letters in Cohiba and that up to now, great care has been taken to have a full 3 rows of squares above the line. While the cigar looks delicious, I think it is yet another high quality fake on the street.....mafia.


One Lonley Smoker, :tpd: I tend to agree with you on this one. I think you are correct. The band does not look legit to me.

OK now get that frown off your face. Cause I have been were you are at one time. You think you have the golden leaf and you have a big smile on your face cause you finally got it. To only find out you got a bad stick or worse a box. Most everyone on this board has had this happen. I had an employee of mine tell me he had a freind that smoked and had Cubans and said he would bring me some. I said great, thanks. Once he brought them to me, they were fakes. Actually fake COHIBAS. I didnt have the heart to tell him. He did not even know himself. Your quest for the golden leaf will come to you. Just learn all you can and make wise educated decision about who and what you purchase. RJT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Seeds schmeeds.
Leaves schmeeves.
Weather schmeather.​
The word "soil" has not appeared. I am neither habanos smoker, nor farmer nor soil scientist, but I know a little tiny bit about agriculture and NC (hah! "North Carolina") flu-cured tobacco, and it's this:

the same seed grown in Nash county will produce tobacco with very different appearance and flavor characteristics when it's planted 50-miles (or less) from here - the difference from one field to the next is significant enough to alter what the lots will sell for at autction. Period. This recent advice from a roomful of local growers who assure me, acute- (tornado or hurricane) or significant mircro-climate issues aside (and they have doubt about significance of regional microclimates), precise soil is the major determinant of appearance and taste, vis-a-vis flu-cured tobacco. They couldn't say the same was as dramtically so for cotton, soybeans or potatoes - none of which you set fire to as _the_ measure of quality.​
I know we're not talking North Carolina flu-cured leaves here, but I've had more than one habanos nut-in-the-know stand very hard on the soil/mineral issue as what the "real" difference is. That is, it's not the seed or climate-geography so much as the specific dirt.

Comment.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Seeds schmeeds.
> Leaves schmeeves.
> Weather schmeather.​
> The word "soil" has not appeared. I am neither habanos smoker, nor farmer nor soil scientist, but I know a little tiny bit about agriculture and NC (hah! "North Carolina") flu-cured tobacco.


Tobacco has its "terroir" just like wine...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

neoflex said:


> One More!


Sorry, but that band literally screams fake to me. May be a very good cigar, although you said there are many better NCs, but I believe it to be fugazi.:2


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

That stogie looks fake to me. The gold border around the band is the same thickness as the lettering (normally thinner), and the white boxes above the lettering are pretty poorly done.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Truth is, Cuban tobacco is like natural crack, Truth is, all Cuban cigars taste the same the way all Nicaraguan puros taste the same, or all Dominican puros taste the same. Many plantations are still used in specific blends as they were a hundred years ago. But yes, the restrictive nature of the government and the nature in which they conduct their business means that tobacco is tobacco to them in alot of cases. stuff it, wrap it, box it.
> Truth is, when you are confident beyond any doubt that you are smoking a cuban cigar you will quickly adapt to it's unbelievably rich yet smooth tangy twang and you will desire it, and when you are about to get it you will salivate. And while it is nature's crack, it is not an addictive problem. However, you are addicted and you tend to shun flavors that aren't that, and by that time, you will have answered your own question today. Oh, they do taste better, their are different tastes and tendencies, and now I know why people buy exclusively this....and what the hell is that metallic flavor in my Perdomo.


Another OLS pearl. Thanks.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

(Puts on Ass Hat and cowers to the corner) I guess I should pay more attention to details in the future when trying to spot fakes. Ahh well, live and learn. Thanks for showing me the light. Makes me feel better about not having my socks blown off by the forbidden fruit. I still don't have the heart to let my buddy know he purchased fakes with his hard earned cash.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

neoflex said:


> (Puts on Ass Hat and cowers to the corner) I guess I should pay more attention to details in the future when trying to spot fakes. Ahh well, live and learn. Thanks for showing me the light. Makes me feel better about not having my socks blown off by the forbidden fruit. I still don't have the heart to let my buddy know he purchased fakes with his hard earned cash.


Neo - seriously. Don't be too hard on yourelf for this. 1) it's not definite that it's fake. and 2) if it was a fake, that would put you in an elite category of pretty much EVERYONE who smokes habanos here - most of us have had a fake cohiba at least once or twice. My first was in Costa Rica, and I thought it was fantatic. When i realizeed a few months later (having tried a real one) that it was completely fugazi, I was really embarassed. I got over it.

Also agree that it's probably not going to help anyone much to let your friend know. If he was happy, let him stay that way.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

No Rckt, that there is a fake habano. But like you said, it has happened to everyone, and there are alot of fake cohibas that are excellent cigars. Some are even Cuban. But while Habanos is jumping into a puddle of their own crap with this re-release of old ELs, for some reason they have been prettytight on this new COhiba band. And everyone is trying to copy it, and the sad thing is, if they had the technology to do a fake that looks that good, they should be able to look at the real thing and duplicate it. I mean there are three easy to spot problems with these particular bands. And you are not the only one to get one and post the pic here. These things are everywhere. That cigar along with Monte 2 and RyJ Churchills are about the most commonly faked cigars. So your chances went way up.


----------

